# Working dog



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LB's brother Frank working scent at a Mike Suttle seminar. He is training in explosives and doing exceptionally well.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I really enjoy the post's showing Shepherds doing jobs they are trained for. I love how varied the abilities of German Shepherds are......


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Cool beans, wish I knew those kind of people. Would love to have my GSD "work" for a living


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Super cool! Though explosives training would not be my choice, lol....scary


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, wouldn't be my choice either, Jane.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What? Explosives are only dangerous if they are detonated 

On a side note, if I was going to train detection with someone else, Mike would be on my short list.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

David Winners said:


> What? Explosives are only dangerous if they are detonated
> 
> On a side note, if I was going to train detection with someone else, Mike would be on my short list.


boobytrap comes to mind when I think of explosives...and I agree, the seminar with Mike would be amazing time spent.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fama had a find in Afghanistan where she stepped on a pressure plate that would have detonated 75 pounds of explosives if she would have weighed more. Watching the robot pull the pressure plate out from under her foot prints made me puke.

I was being a little sarcastic with my original comment. Explosives detection can be pretty stressful when the dog indicates.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

aren't they using ferrets now for explosive detection, or something light that won't set them off


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You guys are making me feel so wonderful about this. Now I will worry even more. 

I have heard that Mike is very knowledgeable. I am glad she has had this chance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Frank looks super happy, your lines noses are very talented...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lisa, out of the 200+ dogs that deployed out of the TEDD program, there were zero that got blown up in Afghanistan. Good training goes a long way to keep the dog safe.

I'm assuming the dog will be working stateside? Or are they doing contact work overseas? Most stateside EDD never have a find, and if they do, it's usually rifle or handgun ammunition.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Dept of Defense has a contract RFI out right now for a dog mounted RF jammer to stop remote detonated IEDs


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Great concept, impossible to implement IMO. They are way too heavy. We have portable units now, the smallest of which is 25 pounds. You can't even add half that weight to a dog and expect it to conduct dismounted route clearance. 

But I'm sure they didn't ask dog people about this.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

David, I assume she plans on staying stateside, but I have actually never asked her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cool Beans


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Here are some more. I love his intensity at the wall. The photographer really did a good job of catching it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

great photo's, definitely show the intensity. So far, from what I see of Gambit, the hunt drive, busy, busy nose is again passed on genetically...Love it! 
Watching and listening to him do his scent boxes and short track this morning was beautiful...that nose was working hard and his concentration for his age amazed me.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice Lisa!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fantastic pictures and a lovely dog!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome.. love his intensity also.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cool! Love seeing pics of GSDs working.


----------

